# What happened to 'for life'??!!



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

swap 2 female marmosets for 1 baby marmoset

:devil::devil::bash::bash::bash::bash::blowup::blowup::blowup:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

5plusmany said:


> swap 2 female marmosets for 1 baby marmoset
> 
> :devil::devil::bash::bash::bash::bash::blowup::blowup::blowup:


Babys reach maturity and at some point start being monkeys.
Bite.
Shame but this is same old same old.
At least i know these are going to a good home.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Talking about for life.
One of my females is 15tday.
Best surrogate mother ever.
Second option if reintro fails after hand rearing.
She teaches how to be a monkey.
Just thought id share.
I ate the cake as not good for her.lol


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't care who disagrees, but these poor animals should just be kept to the bloody wild. So sick of seeing these idiots buying them, they need to be kept in groups for a start. Disgusting.
:devil:


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

ChazzieJo said:


> I don't care who disagrees, but these poor animals should just be kept to the bloody wild. So sick of seeing these idiots buying them, they need to be kept in groups for a start. Disgusting.
> :devil:


bingo ! i'm all for keeping them if you keep them right... but not many people do.
same with any animal really


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

ChazzieJo said:


> I don't care who disagrees, but these poor animals should just be kept to the bloody wild. So sick of seeing these idiots buying them, they need to be kept in groups for a start. Disgusting.
> :devil:


I for one disagree.
But agree they should be kept properly.
But same can be said for all animals.
And yes.
Kept in troops till ready to move.
Thrres lots do it correctly.
But too many jump on band wagon too get there dream pet.
There not pets.
And dont make good pets.
Monkeys should be monkeys.
Not moulded into what there not.
They all revert back...


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

In a few years I doubt there will be a wild for any animals to live in at all. If there was, I'd happily see them there, but for now I'd welcome stricter licensing which would state you have absolute responsibility for your animals from birth/purchase to death. Hopefully that would weed out money spinners and people looking for a cute baby pet for a few weeks until they get bigger, more expensive and boring. 
Id also welcome florida-style microchipping on all animals. Domestic and exotic where possible. Theres too much of a throw away feel about animals right now. 
Excuse the rant. Im very passionate about the disposal of animals.


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

I dont know much about these animals but the common problem seems to be that people want a cute little pet that can wear a nappy and run free round the house then when the playful behaviour stops and they start acting as a primate would (destroying the house, biting, throwing poop) they lose interest and want their 'baby' back. Happens with so many animals though not just primates


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

raymaral said:


> I dont know much about these animals but the common problem seems to be that people want a cute little pet that can wear a nappy and run free round the house then when the playful behaviour stops and they start acting as a primate would (destroying the house, biting, throwing poop) they lose interest and want their 'baby' back. Happens with so many animals though not just primates


Its the horible deaths they suffer.
Through negligence
Shame.
Lots say education.
But it should be before animals are there.
Not keeping with an a to z manual.


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

To many animals brought on impulse its the tragic case of "ah that's cute, ill buy it and my research will be reading one article about how cute they can be" suprisingly enough the same reason most animals are in rescue centres. Maybe a questionaire should be given to people on the spot to do before they can buy a pet, fail the test, gtfo of the shop lol


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

raymaral said:


> To many animals brought on impulse its the tragic case of "ah that's cute, ill buy it and my research will be reading one article about how cute they can be" suprisingly enough the same reason most animals are in rescue centres. Maybe a questionaire should be given to people on the spot to do before they can buy a pet, fail the test, gtfo of the shop lol


 That's a major part of the problem though - the sellers who have been keeping incorrectly themselves, and the ones who just don't give a monkeys (pardon the pun) about where their animals end up..


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

5plusmany said:


> That's a major part of the problem though - the sellers who have been keeping incorrectly themselves, and the ones who just don't give a monkeys (pardon the pun) about where their animals end up..


That's not to mention shops that will feed bull to any Tom, dick and harry who dont know better for them selves just to make profit. A little game I like to play is going into pet shops and pretend to know nothing about animals they sell just to see what rubbish I get fed to try and sell me an animal (I know this doesn't count for monkeys, never seen a shop sell one but its a common problem with all animals these days)


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

There are a few pet shops which sell primates...I don't like it at all. Not all sellers are bad, but the decent, cautious ones are few and far between. 
There are far too many people who see animals (of all kinds) to be disposable, a sad casualty of the throw-away society we have become


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

I dont blame all sellers, I know quite a few will ask general knowledge questions and some really do care for the animals, but like you said they are few and far between and the majority give the lesser a bad name. Primates are one that should be looked at more before selling though, one of many species unfortunately. Or even just have that last 3 breeds put on dwa list to control who buys them


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

raymaral said:


> I dont blame all sellers, I know quite a few will ask general knowledge questions and some really do care for the animals, but like you said they are few and far between and the majority give the lesser a bad name. Primates are one that should be looked at more before selling though, one of many species unfortunately. Or even just have that last 3 breeds put on dwa list to control who buys them


I could ask thousands of things to a prospective buyer.
But if i didnt get to know them first it wouldnt matter.
I would need to know they wete going for correct reasons.
To keep species going etc.
But still stick to my guns.
Most know others and dont need to advertise.
Ones that advertise do so all the time.
Therefore they keep to make money.
Yes they are expencive and very time consuming.
But golfish arrent.


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

Like I said in first post I know nothing about monkeys but then I wouldn't buy one, I like monkeys but even I know they are a HUGE commitment and not a decision that should be taken lightly


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

That is what I find so infuriating about the issue - people (including myself) who don't keep, still know the WRONG way to keep, and will get upset about it.. so how do these morons get away with buying very young monkeys and sticking them in a cage in the living room? Don't their friends/family/neighbours tell them off or report them? I really don't get it...


----------

